# Garantiefall , Rückgabegrund?



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

Moin,
heute war eine kleine Tour mit den Kiddies geplant. Noch keine 10 km später wurde diese aus folgendem Grund schon beendet.
Bei meinem Analog, gerade mal eine Woche alt knapp 25 km auf dem Tacho, hat sich das Pedal verabschiedet.
Auch wenn es nicht das große Preissegment ist, finde ich das ein absolutes NoGo, schon garnicht bei entspannten Touren.
Jetzt wäre für mich eben interessant ob dies für mich ein Rückgabegrund wäre oder muss ich mich auf Ersatzteilbeschaffung bzw Reparatur einlassen. 
Nennt mich Pingelig oder kleinlich , finde  das allerdings gerade sehr zum Brechen


----------



## Epic-Treter (19. Mai 2018)

Was sagt der Verkäufer dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

Der hat leider schon geschlossen, öffnet erst Mittwoch wieder. Würde aber gerne ganz von Kauf zurücktreten, daher die Frage wie meine Chancen da stehen


----------



## noocelo (19. Mai 2018)

verkäufer kann den mangel bis zu 3 mal nachbessern; erst danach kannst du dein geld zurück verlangen (wandlung). evtl. geht was auf kulanz. ist aber einer der vielen nachteile des stationären handels. online ginge der bock sogar ohne gründe innerhalb von 2 wochen geschmeidig zurück.


----------



## Ahija (19. Mai 2018)

Da wirst nicht vom Kauf zurücktreten können. Da wird ganz einfach das Pedal ausgetauscht. Sollte das Gewinde der Kurbel etwas abbekommen haben, gibts auch nen neuen Kurbelarm.

Achja: Stell dich nicht so an. Das ist ein 5€ Pedal und eine vll. 30-50€ Kurbelgarnitur. Ärgerlich, ja, aber kein Grund den Kauf rückgängig zu machen..


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. Mai 2018)

Nicht ungewöhnlich....auch bei höherwertigen Bikes werden bei Auslieferung meist billige Pedale verbaut/Ausgeliefert ,früher jedenfalls !


----------



## pib (19. Mai 2018)

Warum willst du denn vom Kauf zurück treten? Du hast dir anscheinend bewusst was sehr günstiges (billiges) gekauft. Da zahlt man immer doppelt. Der Händler hat das Recht nach zu bessern. Eine Rücknahme geht nur auf Kulanz.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Mai 2018)

Kurz: Kein Rückgabegrund


----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Da wirst nicht vom Kauf zurücktreten können. Da wird ganz einfach das Pedal ausgetauscht. Sollte das Gewinde der Kurbel etwas abbekommen haben, gibts auch nen neuen Kurbelarm.
> 
> Achja: Stell dich nicht so an. Das ist ein 5€ Pedal und eine vll. 30-50€ Kurbelgarnitur. Ärgerlich, ja, aber kein Grund den Kauf rückgängig zu machen..


Das die Teile nicht das non plus Ultra sind ist mir bewusst.  Das Gewinde, sofern überhaupt ein anständiges drin war ist im Eimer. Klar für manch einen mag der Preis des Bikes Peanuts sein für mich allerdings nicht, daher auch der Frust.
Na mal sehen was der gute Mann so von sich gibt, evtl hab ich ja Glück dann kann die Kohle noch ne Weile in den Sparstrumpf.

Ausbesserung sollte ja mit Neuteilen und vor allem Gratis sein, nach gerade mal 8 Tagen und knapp 20km


----------



## Ahija (19. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Ausbesserung sollte ja mit Neuteilen und vor allem Gratis sein, nach gerade mal 8 Tagen und knapp 20km



Hat er die Pedale montiert? Wenn ja, ist dies natürlich kostenfrei für dich. Wenn die Pedale lose bei lagen, wirst du sicher auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.


----------



## xxxT (19. Mai 2018)

schwierig, biste irgendwo hängengeblieben oder ne weile  mit losen pedalen rumgefahren? das gewinde von der kurbel scheint jedenfalls auch hin zu sein.  wird sich ja zeigen wie kulant der händler ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> schwierig, biste irgendwo hängengeblieben oder ne weile  mit losen pedalen rumgefahren? das gewinde von der kurbel scheint jedenfalls auch hin zu sein.  wird sich ja zeigen wie kulant der händler ist.


Das Rad wurde vom Händler komplett Fahrfertig montiert , ich musste nur noch wegfahren.
Ich bin weder hängengeblieben , noch großartig Schnell unterwegs gewesen.
Das ist ja das ärgerliche , bin mit meinen 3 Zwergen mehr als gemütlich durch den Wald gefahren, die Fahren ja nicht mein Tempo.
Auf einmal merkte ich das an den predigen was nicht stimmt , abgestiegen , angeschaut und jo der Rest ist bekannt. Wer liebt der schiebt


----------



## xxxT (19. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde vom Händler komplett Fahrfertig montiert , ich musste nur noch wegfahren.
> Ich bin weder hängengeblieben , noch großartig Schnell unterwegs gewesen.
> Das ist ja das ärgerliche , bin mit meinen 3 Zwergen mehr als gemütlich durch den Wald gefahren, die Fahren ja nicht mein Tempo.


jo,abwarten, was der händler sagt. ausbesserung sollte schon drin sein...


----------



## pacechris (19. Mai 2018)

Sein froh das nur am Material schaden entstanden ist, wenn bei voller fahrt ein pedal sich verabschiedete kann böse enden.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. Mai 2018)

Frage dazu:
Im Karton gekauft?


----------



## Mario8 (19. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre für mich eben interessant ob dies für mich ein Rückgabegrund wäre oder muss ich mich auf Ersatzteilbeschaffung bzw Reparatur einlassen.


Zumindest mit den vorliegenden Informationen ist die "Reparatur" durch Austausch von Kurbel und Pedal völlig in Ordnung und versetzt das Rad genau in den Neuzustand (abzüglich 25km) zurück, wie es mal erwartet würde. Technisch geht das auch problemlos. Aber vielleicht muss man sich auf Fragen einstellen wie etwa: Betriebsanleitung gelesen? Alle Schrauben vor der Fahrt kontrolliert?


----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Sein froh das nur am Material schaden entstanden ist, wenn bei voller fahrt ein pedal sich verabschiedete kann böse enden.


Das glaub ich dir gern, müsste ich den Kids ein Eis spendieren , denn ohne die wäre es definitiv schneller gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Frage dazu:
> Im Karton gekauft?


Nein


----------



## Bener (19. Mai 2018)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: Das Pedal ist noch in Ordnung (Wenn man die Alureste vom Gewinde gekratzt hat!) Aber die Kurbel ist im Arsch! 

Lass Dir vom Händler ne neue Kurbel und nen neues Pedal montieren und fedsch!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Nein


O.K. also das Pedal wurde demzufolge(?) nicht von Dir montiert. Richtig?


----------



## pacechris (19. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir gern, müsste ich den Kids ein Eis spendieren , denn ohne die wäre es definitiv schneller gewesen



Ich glaube das es keine Probleme beim Händler geben wird.
Der sollte ohne viel Diskussion die Pedal austauschen und gegebenenfalls auch die Kurbel.


----------



## pacechris (19. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> O.K. also das Pedal wurde demzufolge(?) nicht von Dir montiert. Richtig?


Steht doch da oben schon  
Er hat das Bike fahrfertig abgeholt, nichts selbst daran geschraubt


----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Steht doch da oben schon
> Er hat das Bike fahrfertig abgeholt, nichts selbst daran geschraubt


Richtig ist auch in der Übergabeurkunde aus dem Cube Heft vermerkt das der Händler alles sorgfältig geprüft hat. Abgestempelt und unterschrieben


----------



## Epic-Treter (19. Mai 2018)

Mann, bevor hier sich in irgendwas reingesteigert wird, fahr doch nächste Woche erst mal zum Händler und zeige ihm das Problem


----------



## Kleinundrund (19. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Mann, bevor hier sich in irgendwas reingesteigert wird, fahr doch nächste Woche erst mal zum Händler und zeige ihm das Problem


Hier steigert sich garkeiner irgendwo rein, es liegt im ermessen des Händlers das wurde ja nun mehrfach gesagt. 
Man könnte zwar mit der brechstage was erreichen aber da hab ich keine Lust zu.


----------



## Kleinundrund (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
das Rad steht nun beim Händler, auf meine Anfrage zum Austausch der defekten Kurbel gab es nur die Aussage das ihm in über 20 Jahren noch nie ein defektes Pedal bzw Kurbel untergekommen ist. Er müsse nun erstmal Prüfen ob ich nicht am Rad herumgeschraubt habe. 
Kann man nun davon halten was man will, in meinen Augen eine ziemlich miese Unterstellung. 
Ich hoffe nun mal auf die Vernunft und den Austausch der teile.
Egal wie es ausgeht, solch ein Verhalten ist für mich keine Basis einer fortschreitenden Geschäftsbeziehung.


----------



## greg12 (23. Mai 2018)

Und wieder ein Händler der sein Handwerk versteht und kundenbindung ganz oben auf der Ausschlussliste stehen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (23. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Er müsse nun erstmal Prüfen ob ich nicht am Rad herumgeschraubt habe


Was ist denn so falsch daran, dass der Händler den Grund des Schadens genauer erkunden will? Gerade wenn es so selten ist. Das ist absolut verständlich, weil er wahrscheinlich auch 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit versuchtem Gewährleistungsbetrug durch Kunden hat. Wenn alles sauber ist, steht einer Gewährleistung doch nichts im Wege.


----------



## Kleinundrund (23. Mai 2018)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Was ist denn so falsch daran, dass der Händler den Grund des Schadens genauer erkunden will? Gerade wenn es so selten ist. Das ist absolut verständlich, weil er wahrscheinlich auch 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit versuchtem Gewährleistungsbetrug durch Kunden hat. Wenn alles sauber ist, steht einer Gewährleistung doch nichts im Wege.



Die Art und Weise wie der Kunde behandelt wird ist das Problem. Eine direkte Unterstellung des Vorsatzes in einer für mich nicht Nachvollziehbaren Tonlage , kann ich als Kunde nicht gut heißen. Zumal das Rad 13km gefahren und gerade mal ein Woche alt .
Mal abgesehen davon das es nix zu sehen gibt eine Kurbel ist ganz , die andere nicht.
Laut seiner Aussage können ja Pedale die er selbst montiert hat sich nicht lösen, das wäre unmöglich.
Also lassen wir den fehlerfreien Mann in seinem Glauben und hoffen auf Einsicht.  Meine zukünftigen Ausgaben lass ich jedenfalls nicht mehr bei ihm.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. Mai 2018)

Also, mal gaaanz ehrlich, das sieht irgendwie so aus als ob da jemand das rechte Pedal in den linken Kurbelarm zu integrieren  versucht hat.

Oder wenigstens so wenig Gefühl aufbringt ein Pedal, welches sich gelöst hat, nicht mal annähernd "erfühlt" zu haben.
Aber etwas genaueres könnte man eben nur dann sagen wenn man das Problemfahrrad selber physisch betrachten könnte.
Die Fotos sind leider vollkommen nichtssagend ...


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise wie der Kunde behandelt wird ist das Problem. Eine direkte Unterstellung des Vorsatzes in einer für mich nicht Nachvollziehbaren Tonlage , kann ich als Kunde nicht gut heißen. Zumal das Rad 13km gefahren und gerade mal ein Woche alt .
> Mal abgesehen davon das es nix zu sehen gibt eine Kurbel ist ganz , die andere nicht.


grob nachvollziehbar. nur: hast du ihm das auch so gesagt? weil halt  nur im netz tacheles reden bringt im rl nicht viel.


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> grob nachvollziehbar. nur: hast du ihm das auch so gesagt? weil halt  nur im netz tacheles reden bringt im rl nicht viel.


Natürlich habe ich das, desweiteren habe ich auch ganz deutlich klargestellt sollte der Austausch mit Material sowie Arbeitskosten verbunden sein, soll er die Finger vom Fahrrad lassen. Das lasse ich dann woanders machen bzw mache es selbst.


----------



## Tom33 (24. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> verkäufer kann den mangel bis zu 3 mal nachbessern; erst danach kannst du dein geld zurück verlangen (wandlung)...


 das ist eine Mär die sich immer noch hält... Im Prinzip kann der Käufer es sich aussuchen, ob Reparatur, Geld zurück oder Umtausch - jedoch wird sich das oft nicht so einfach gestalten. Im BGB steht es, man muss es nur durchsetzen können.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das, desweiteren habe ich auch ganz deutlich klargestellt sollte der Austausch mit Material sowie Arbeitskosten verbunden sein, soll er die Finger vom Fahrrad lassen. Das lasse ich dann woanders machen bzw mache es selbst.


Ein Kunde den sich jeder Händler wünscht.
Was für eine schwachsinnige Ansage.
Natürlich ist der Austausch mit Material- und Arbeitskosten verbunden, soll er etwa von Sklaven Luft montieren lassen?

Du bläst Dich ganz schön auf, dafür dass der Schaden so gering ist. Da wurde das Pedal nicht fest genug gezogen - ärgerlich aber kann mal passieren. Kurbelarm tauschen und gut ist.


Tom33 schrieb:


> das ist eine Mär die sich immer noch hält... Im Prinzip kann der Käufer es sich aussuchen, ob Reparatur, Geld zurück oder Umtausch - jedoch wird sich das oft nicht so einfach gestalten. Im BGB steht es, man muss es nur durchsetzen können.


Dem Verkäufer muss die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden, das Rad in technisch einwandfreien Zustand zu versetzen und damit den Käufer so zu stellen, als hätte es keinen Schaden gegeben. Das ist mit einer Nachbesserung / Teiletausch möglich und stellt keine Zumutung für den Käufer dar.


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ein Kunde den sich jeder Händler wünscht.
> Was für eine schwachsinnige Ansage.
> Natürlich ist der Austausch mit Material- und Arbeitskosten verbunden, soll er etwa von Sklaven Luft montieren lassen?
> 
> ...


Wo ist die Aussage denn Schwachsinnig? Wenn du mit deinem neuen BMW aus dem Autohaus fährst und 1km weiter fällt der seitenspiegel ab möchte ich dich mal hören.
Es geht nicht um den Wert der Reparatur sondern um das Prinzip. Es kann nicht sein das das Rad nach einer Woche anfängt Teile zu verlieren zumal bis Dato nur einmal gemütlich gefahren wurde.
Die Möglichkeit zur Ausbesserung hat er ja , anstatt diese Wahrzunehmen unterstellt er böswillige Absicht zum herbeiführen des Schadens.
Du schreibst es ja selbst ,es ist ärgerlich aber kann passieren. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben , da ich ja gestern zu hören bekam sowas sei unmöglich , das kann nicht passieren.


----------



## Tom33 (24. Mai 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Dem Verkäufer muss die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden, das Rad in technisch einwandfreien Zustand zu versetzen und damit den Käufer so zu stellen, als hätte es keinen Schaden gegeben. Das ist mit einer Nachbesserung / Teiletausch möglich und stellt keine Zumutung für den Käufer dar.


 Ist so nicht korrekt... in diesem Fall sicherlich, aber nicht generell und schon gar nicht pauschal. siehe hier... https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/439.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute war eine kleine Tour mit den Kiddies geplant. Noch keine 10 km später wurde diese aus folgendem Grund schon beendet.
> Bei meinem Analog, gerade mal eine Woche alt knapp 25 km auf dem Tacho, hat sich das Pedal verabschiedet.





Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Zumal das Rad 13km gefahren und gerade mal ein Woche alt .
> Mal abgesehen davon das es nix zu sehen gibt eine Kurbel ist ganz , die andere nicht.



Sachma, fährst Du rückwärts?

Das eine Kurbel ganz ist und die andere nicht, wird daran liegen, das ein Pedal fest ist und das andere nicht


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Sachma, fährst Du rückwärts?
> 
> Das eine Kurbel ganz ist und die andere nicht, wird daran liegen, das ein Pedal fest ist und das andere nicht


Ja 23 irgendwas steht auf dem Tacho nicht 13, mein Fehler.
Erklärt mir immernoch nicht was es da zu Prüfen gibt.


----------



## Vogelsito (24. Mai 2018)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Was ist denn so falsch daran, dass der Händler den Grund des Schadens genauer erkunden will? Gerade wenn es so selten ist. Das ist absolut verständlich, weil er wahrscheinlich auch 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit versuchtem Gewährleistungsbetrug durch Kunden hat. Wenn alles sauber ist, steht einer Gewährleistung doch nichts im Wege.



Weil der Kunde nu wech is, wegen ein paar Euro Material und Arbeit und eventueller Rechthaberei. 
Und das bei einem neuem Rad, bei der die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Kunde geschraubt hat, eher gering ist.
Das macht man einfach und weist den Kunden darauf hin, dass man die Funktionsfähigkeit eines Rades vor einer Fahrt prüfen sollte, dazu gehört auch eine eventuell lockere Pedale.
Der Kunde ist happy und kommt wieder und macht Reparaturen, kauft neue Räder etc..
All das ist jetzt flöten.


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

der deutsche einzelhändler sieht das eben anders. da wird _patzig auf sein recht pochen_ noch groß geschrieben. ein schlauer mann sagte mal:


noocelo schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach bekommt der lokale einzelhandel zunehmend das, was er schon viel früher verdient hätte: ignoranz und ein müdes lächeln.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

NOCHMAL!

Vollkommen unabhäbgig davon wer den Bock geschossen hat, wäre es möglich mal ein Foto identisch zu diesem hier:






zu bekommen. 

Natürlich in etwa identischer Qualität 

Das Problem besteht doch am linken Kurbelarm?


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Es ist an der Seite ohne Kettenblatt.
Hab dieses Foto gemacht nachdem ich bei Fahren das lose Pedal bemerkt habe.
Hab das Rad nicht hier daher kann ich auch kein aktuelles Bild machen.
Nur um das nochmals klarstellen, ich unterstelle dem Händler keinen absichtlichen Fehler, die können allen passieren. Auch Materialfehler , schlecht geschnittenes Gewinde schließe ich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

Das ist natürlich ein Foto welches nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.
Man kann ja beim besten Willen nicht erkennen was auf der Achse vom Pedal steht 

Scheint aber eher "R" (für: "richtig rum") statt eines "L" (für: "luschiger .lödmann") erahnbar zu sein.
Alles bestens


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Foto welches nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.
> Man kann ja beim besten Willen nicht erkennen was auf der Achse vom Pedal steht
> 
> Scheint aber eher "R" (für: "richtig rum") statt eines "L" (für: "luschiger .lödmann") erahnbar zu sein.
> Alles bestens


Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch, sollte da dann nicht L stehen für die linke Seite?  Wenn die Seite ohne Kettenblatt links ist?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

Naja, erst müßte mal geklärt werden was da tatsächlich eingestanzt ist 
Danach wird alles gut ...


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Foto welches nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.
> Man kann ja beim besten Willen nicht erkennen was auf der Achse vom Pedal steht
> 
> Scheint aber eher "R" (für: "richtig rum") statt eines "L" (für: "luschiger .lödmann") erahnbar zu sein.
> Alles bestens



Ja ne is klar. Das Pedal mit Rechtsgewinde gehört auf die linke Seite


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar. Das Pedal mit Rechtsgewinde gehört auf die linke Seite


Reg Dich doch nicht so auf.
Der TE besteht doch darauf daß er nicht dran Schuld ist.

Uuund, der Kurbelarm, der scheint wohl mittlerweile ein Fall für die Sekundärroherfassung zu sein.


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Reg Dich doch nicht so auf.
> Der TE besteht doch darauf daß er nicht dran Schuld ist.


Natürlich, da ich abgesehen von gemütlichem Fahren nichts an dem Rad gemacht habe.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Natürlich, da ich abgesehen von gemütlichem Fahren nichts an dem Rad gemacht habe.


Dann liegt es ja auch am Händler, dir was anders zu beweisen. Da er das nicht ohne weiteres kann, wird er auch um einen Ersatz/Reparatur nicht rum kommen.

Da kann er noch so viel behaupten, dass er unfehlbar ist.

Rücknahme finde ich allerdings auch Quatsch. Fehler können immer mal passieren, und ein lockeres Pedal ist ja jetzt kein gezielter Mordanschlag auf dich.
[emoji849]


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Reg Dich doch nicht so auf.
> Der TE besteht doch darauf daß er nicht dran Schuld ist.
> 
> Uuund, der Kurbelarm, der scheint wohl mittlerweile ein Fall für die Sekundärroherfassung zu sein.



Als Reparaturmöglichkeit gäbe es auch HeliCoil-Einsätze. Mir sieht das so aus, als hätte irgendein Amateurschrauberleerlingsgehilfe entweder das Pedal zuerst ins falsche Gewinde gewürgt oder das Pedal nicht richtig festgeschraubt.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Als Reparaturmöglichkeit gäbe es auch HeliCoil-Einsätze. Mir sieht das so aus, als hätte irgendein Amateurschrauberleerlingsgehilfe entweder das Pedal zuerst ins falsche Gewinde gewürgt oder das Pedal nicht richtig festgeschraubt.


FC-M 2000 - Helicoil.
Merkste selber?



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> ... Mir sieht das so aus, als hätte irgendein Amateurschrauberleerlingsgehilfe entweder das Pedal zuerst ins falsche Gewinde gewürgt oder das Pedal nicht richtig festgeschraubt.


Nee? Nä?



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Also, mal gaaanz ehrlich, das sieht irgendwie so aus als ob da jemand das rechte Pedal in den linken Kurbelarm zu integrieren  versucht hat.
> ...


Gut, 





Epic-Treter schrieb:


> ... Amateurschrauberle*e*rlingsgehilfe ...


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann liegt es ja auch am Händler, dir was anders zu beweisen. Da er das nicht ohne weiteres kann, wird er auch um einen Ersatz/Reparatur nicht rum kommen.
> 
> Da kann er noch so viel behaupten, dass er unfehlbar ist.
> 
> ...


Ja das Thema Rücknahme ist nicht mehr aktuell, da habe ich aus Zorn wohl ein wenig überreagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Ja das Thema Rücknahme ist nicht mehr aktuell, da habe ich aus Zorn wohl ein wenig überreagiert.


Nein, warum?
Sollte da tatsächlich "R" wie "richtig rum" eingestanzt sein, kannst Du ihn bei den Hammelbeinen packen ...


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nein, warum?
> Sollte da tatsächlich "R" wie "richtig rum" eingestanzt sein, kannst Du ihn bei den Hammelbeinen packen ...


Habe ich garkein Interesse dran, ich möchte nur die Kurbel ersetzt haben.


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Als Reparaturmöglichkeit gäbe es auch HeliCoil-Einsätze. Mir sieht das so aus, als hätte irgendein Amateurschrauberleerlingsgehilfe entweder das Pedal zuerst ins falsche Gewinde gewürgt oder das Pedal nicht richtig festgeschraubt.


helicoils als noob? kann klappen ... neue kurbel wär' cooler. irgendwie hat da vermutlich ein affe die gewinderichtung verrafft.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> helicoils als noob? kann klappen ... neue kurbel wär' cooler. irgendwie hat da vermutlich ein affe die gewinderichtung verrafft.



Der neue Kurbelarm dürfte billiger sein als Helicoil. Ausserdem müßte dann ja wieder die Gewinderichtung beachtet werden


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

Konnte soeben das Rad abholen und es wurde Repariert.
Die Pedale waren falsch montiert, was natürlich an mir lag, dem guten Mann passieren keine Fehler.
Nun wurden sie auch noch extra schön markiert.
Das erste Bild ist übrigens der Kurbelarm an dem das Pedal nicht herausfiel


----------



## bastea82 (24. Mai 2018)

Schon heftig, wie manche mit dem Eigentum anderer umgehen.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2018)

Wie kann man eigentlich Pedale falsch montieren? Das ist doch Rechts/Linksgewinde.
Selbst mit viel Gewalt geht da doch nichts.

Der Praktikant hat die vermutlich einfach nicht richtig fest gemacht und dadurch hat sich das Pedal gelöst.
Da gibt es doch gar nicht viel zu diskutieren


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich Pedale falsch montieren? Das ist doch Rechts/Linksgewinde.
> Selbst mit viel Gewalt geht da doch nichts.
> 
> Der Praktikant hat die vermutlich einfach nicht richtig fest gemacht und dadurch hat sich das Pedal gelöst.
> Da gibt es doch gar nicht viel zu diskutieren



Einmal mit Gewalt gehts, aber danach kannst Du es auch nicht mehr richtig montieren, weil kein Material mehr da


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

also 1 happy end?!
oder zumindest end.

was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (24. Mai 2018)

Noch mal zur Klarstellung:
- neue Kurbel links bekommen?
- neue Kurbel rechts bekommen (weil ja evtl. auch falsches Pedal drin?)
- neue Pedale bekommen (weil die taugen ja auch nicht als Gewindeschneider)?

Aussage war jetzt wirklich "Pedale rechts und links waren vertauscht"? Und trotzdem sollst du es gewesen sein, obwohl komplett montiert abgeholt!? Oma-Trecking-Rad-Hinterhof-Bude oder MTB-/Rennrad-Tempel?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Klarstellung:
> - neue Kurbel links bekommen?
> - neue Kurbel rechts bekommen (weil ja evtl. auch falsches Pedal drin?)
> - neue Pedale bekommen (weil die taugen ja auch nicht als Gewindeschneider)?
> ...


So sieht es aus.
Und es ist ein MTB\ Rennrad Tempel


----------



## Kleinundrund (24. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> also 1 happy end?!
> oder zumindest end.
> 
> was machen wir jetzt?


Wir machen jetzt nichts. Wir haben hier 5 Räder, davon 3 der Kids im Wachstum, der nächste Händler freut sich über den Umsatz, ob für Reparatur oder Radkauf.
Ausnahmen ist natürlich ein Garantiefall am Cube , denn diese bindet mich ja an den Verkäufer.


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Wir machen jetzt nichts.


da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Chaotixx (26. Mai 2018)

Und genau das sind die Gründe, weshalb ich mir alles nötige selbst beigebracht habe, um sowohl am Auto, Motorrad oder Fahrrad alles selbst zu machen.

Habe bei egal welcher Werkstatt zu viel negatives gehabt.
Fahrrad: Federgabel einbauen lassen, Bremse nicht richtig fest geschraubt, auf dem Trail reißt mit einem Schlag die verbleibende Schraube aus dem Gewinde- die erste habe ich vorher schon verloren.
Aussage vom Händler sinngemäß: Ich habe dran rum geschraubt, er verwendet Schraubensicherung. Nicht richtig festgeschraubter Lenker gab es konstenlos dazu. Anderer Händler sollte die Bremse meiner Oma einstellen- Seilzug nicht richtig festgezogen- Griff ließ sich bis zum Lenker ziehen.

Auto: Gewinde vom Getriebe ausgerissen, weil Schrauben angeknallt- erlaubt waren 8NM, weil Alu Gewinde. Getriebe undicht, schaden von über 3000€- keine Einsicht vom Händler. Teile am Lenkrad nicht richtig festgeschraubt.. Mercedes "Fachwerkstatt".

Beim Motorrad hab ich als einziges noch nichts erlebt. Aber der Händler ist auch voll korrekt und sau nett.

Nun mach ich alles selbst- da weiß ich wer es gemacht hat- und, sollte doch mal was sein, kann ich mir selbst (hoffentlich noch) in den Arsch beißen..


----------



## Basti138 (27. Mai 2018)

Wie Pedale falsch montiert?

Bei den Kunststoffpedalen ist die Pedalachse mit diesen Rillen das Linksgewinde:





Und da auf dem bild keine kettenstrebe zu sehen ist, ist das wohl das Vorderrad und die linke kurbel...
demnach wars die richtige Seite.

Das wird nur nicht fest gewesen sein und durchs fahren hat sichs rausgeeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie Pedale falsch montiert?
> 
> Bei den Kunststoffpedalen ist die Pedalachse mit diesen Rillen das Linksgewinde:
> 
> ...



Genau dieser Fall ist meinem Bikekumpel an seiner Carbonkurbel passiert. Er hat vermutlich das Drehmoment nicht beachtet. Kann also einem Hobbyschrauber wie einem Fachmann passieren.
Egal ob günstig oder teuer das Bike Ist, es ist immer ärgerlich.

Nur versteh ich nicht, wieso geht man nicht erst mal zum Händler und mit ihm. Erst in irgendein Forum und Tausch, Wandel, AGBs, doofer Händler etc. dort anonym verfassen.
Wir alle erwarten dass unsere eigene Fehler in der Arbeit oder privat toleriert werden, ist ja menschlich, nur wehe ein anderer mach Fehler.

Ich arbeite seit Jahren bei verschiedenen Herstellern, nicht die Bike Branche, erlebe so was täglich.
Wenn jeder ehrlich wäre wenn er einen Bock schießt, müsste kein Händler oder Hersteller was prüfen.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2018)

Händler hat sich quer gestellt


----------



## ufp (1. Juni 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Nur versteh ich nicht, wieso geht man nicht erst mal zum Händler und mit ihm. Erst in irgendein Forum


Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum man etwas schreibt, sich aber den Thread nicht durchliest ?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie Pedale falsch montiert?
> 
> Bei den Kunststoffpedalen ist die Pedalachse mit diesen Rillen das Linksgewinde:
> 
> ...



Ey, @Basti138 : SPITZE!
Schon über einen langen Zeitraum ist mir aufgefallen daß manche Achsen von Pedalen diese Rillen aufweisen, manche aber nicht.
Aber iiirgendwie nie daß das bei "einem Paar" so ist 

Ich bekenne mich hier der Unachtsamkeit schuldig.
Ist aber aber nebenbei auch vollkommen unwichtig. Solange "R" oder "L" irgendwo eingeschlagen ist 

Wobei, auch "R" und "L" könnten genauso gut falsch geprägt sein wie eben diese Rillen.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Händler hat sich quer gestellt


Hmmmh, irgendwie hatte sich wohl eher die Pedalachse im Kurbelarm quer gestellt ...


----------



## noocelo (1. Juni 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum man etwas schreibt, sich aber den Thread nicht durchliest ?


is so 'ne unsitte hier. man überfliegt den thread ein bisschen und in der überzeugung absoluter relevanz kotzt man seine eigene buchstabensuppe einfach 'mal drüber.

kann man schon so machen, ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Juni 2018)

Da freut man sich daß es einen neuen Beitrag gibt, und da ist der von einem Ignorierlistenteilnehmer


----------



## noocelo (1. Juni 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Da freut man sich, dass es einen neuen Beitrag gibt... und dann isser von Heigo


das oginohl


----------



## grave_digga (1. Juni 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Da freut man sich daß es einen neuen Beitrag gibt, und da ist der von einem Heiko Herbsleb



Hab das mal wieder korregdingenst, Du hattest das Originalzitat verfälscht.



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Da freut man sich, dass es einen neuen Beitrag gibt... und dann isser von Heigo



[Edit]

Nooci war schneller.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2018)

Guck mal Mama, ich bin schon wieder im Fernsehen.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie Pedale falsch montiert?
> 
> Bei den Kunststoffpedalen ist die Pedalachse mit diesen Rillen das Linksgewinde:
> 
> ...



Dipp: Pedal senkrecht halten, Gewinde anschauen:
von links nach rechts steigend - > Rechtsgewinde
von rechts nach links steigend -> Linksgewinde

Die Montage würde natürlich deutlich erleichtert, wenn die Hersteller endlich mal jede Pedalachse mit 2-gängigem Gewinde ausstatten würden. Immer Links und Rechtsgewinde auf die Achse schneiden und das Problem ist gelöst. Egal wie rum bei der Montage gedreht wird, es wird immer festgeschraubt


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2018)

Manchmal ist auch ne Nut rum.
Wenn eine Seite Markiert ist, dann ist das immer das Linkdgewinde:
Hier zum beispiel, das obere:
https://www.decathlon.de/media/824/8244912/big_7039b0099a9349359ab593d8d7d1c61c.jpg



> Die Montage würde natürlich deutlich erleichtert, wenn die Hersteller endlich mal jede Pedalachse mit 2-gängigem Gewinde ausstatten würden. Immer Links und Rechtsgewinde auf die Achse schneiden und das Problem ist gelöst.


Was?


----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist auch ne Nut rum.
> Wenn eine Seite Markiert ist, dann ist das immer das Linkdgewinde:
> Hier zum beispiel, das obere:
> https://www.decathlon.de/media/824/8244912/big_7039b0099a9349359ab593d8d7d1c61c.jpg
> ...



Na wenn auf der Achse Links- und Rechtsgewinde sind, ist es egal , ob man linksrum oder rechtsrum dreht, man schraubt immer fest


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2018)

Und wie löst lst du das wieder?


----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Und wie löst lst du das wieder?



Das ist ja das geniale, das ist selbstsichernd


----------

